# Best Karcher Pressure Washer Model for around £100



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

After a pressure washer, id like a Karcher, my budget is around £100, but obviously £20 - £30 over or under is not a problem doesnt have to be bang on £100

Mainly for personal use at weekends, only going to be used for general car rinsing and the main reason i want it for , for snow foaming  

So many different makes and models, and ones that come with just the jetwash lance and machine then you see one with 100 attachments, don't want all that, just after a something simple that will do the job - washer, hose and lance, not fussed if i have to buy the snowfoam attachment seperate either.

Thankuu


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

The Karcher snowfoam attachments are a waste of time, better of getting a Nilfisk machine such as a C120 & an Autobrite foam lance
HTH


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Nilfisk from me too. I know my Nilfisk has done far more than a "better" Karcher I used to own.


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

i would say a nilfisk to far better than a karcher and for the money it is well worth it


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Why a Karcher .....
when you could have a ......Nilfisk.......or a Nilfisk.....or.......even a Nilfisk :thumb: :lol:.


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

EDIT

so which nilfisk model am i looking at or what spec should i go for, power, pressure, litres per minute etc?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

georgey2011 said:


> EDIT
> 
> so which nilfisk model am i looking at or what spec should i go for, power, pressure, litres per minute etc?


highest litres per minute you can get for your budget, dont forget to save a few quid for the snowfoam lance 

The c120 is a popular model.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

This can do the job, and it's nice n cheap :thumb:......
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001TUYV...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B001TUYV14

And this one's good too :thumb:.....
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...sionshopping&gclid=CPK686b6264CFYgifAodZlhTVw


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

anyone got a link for the snow foam attachment to go with the nilfisk C110 ?

Thatl do me, £50. bargain, i dont want loads of ****ty patio attachments and brushes and detergent bottle i wont use that you get with the 120.

Thanks


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

georgey2011 said:


> EDIT
> 
> so which nilfisk model am i looking at or what spec should i go for, power, pressure, litres per minute etc?





macmaw said:


> The Karcher snowfoam attachments are a waste of time, better of getting a Nilfisk machine such as a *C120* & an Autobrite foam lance
> HTH


See my post, C120 is best for the budget you mention


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

georgey2011 said:


> anyone got a link for the snow foam attachment to go with the nilfisk C110 ?


clicky
The attachment for the nilfisk is the kew/alto option


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Just purchased a Nilfisk 110 49£ win

It says it comes with what looks like a Snowfoam bottle.. will this be any good? or has anybody tried it with SF?

thanks


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

the best karcher pressure washer would be a Nilfisk C120....:lol:


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

georgey2011 said:


> After a pressure washer, id like a Karcher, my budget is around £100, but obviously £20 - £30 over or under is not a problem doesnt have to be bang on £100
> 
> Mainly for personal use at weekends, only going to be used for general car rinsing and the main reason i want it for , for snow foaming
> 
> ...


Hi
Nilfisk over Karcher, saved my pennies and got a P150 Stunning piece of kit.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

podgas said:


> Hi
> Nilfisk over Karcher, saved my pennies and got a P150 Stunning piece of kit.


A bit over the OP's budget don't you think . Duh! .

But fair is fair.......
That is the best ...'My PW Is Better Than Yours'... post in this thread :lol:.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Karcher, they last ages, my K2 has been going for 3 years used at minimum on one car a week. Wouldn't buy the SF lance from the traders on here either they can be had for <£30 if you look.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Karcher for me... look at this site... save yer money on new and get a proper snow foam lance, amazing power from this machine, had mine a few years never missed a beat....
http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=4934 :thumb:

Nilfisk phaa...:lol:

also bang on a 24 month warranty for a tenner.... cant go wrong....


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Karcher for me too. I only have the little Karcher K2.16, but it does everything I want - I use a snow foam lance with it, and now have an underbody Chassis Washer to use with it too.

Its powerful enough for car cleaning without being too powerful and cost me only about £60 if I remember rightly - and that was 4 years ago and I use it alot - on average at least 4 or 5 times a week for the last 4 years and its still working A1 perfectly !

It only came with a short hose on the lance, so I bought a bigger one ( 15 metre one ) and its great now 

I bought this one.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Karch...erTools_SM&hash=item3cc267e696#ht_2021wt_1185


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Karcher. I had my K2 series for 5 years and just got the Karcher K4.6, which is even better. Get a foam lance from Autobrite and way you go.


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

trv8 said:


> A bit over the OP's budget don't you think . Duh! .
> 
> But fair is fair.......
> That is the best ...'My PW Is Better Than Yours'... post in this thread :lol:.


Just saved for 2 years + missing the point Nilfisk for me.

Each to the own my first washer cost me £40.00.

Kranzel is said to be the best but I would not be a faceless Troll about it !!!:wave:

Get out more......


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

podgas said:


> Just saved for 2 years + missing the point Nilfisk for me.
> 
> Get out more......


Yes, I do think you need to get out more :thumb:.
Or.......read the original post correctly. Think it's you who missed the point :wave:.

OH yeah! There was no need to send me a PM (12/03/12) over this either, you realy need to get a life mate. Bye :wave:.


----------



## x6411 (May 28, 2011)

+1 for C120 if you're still looking

Bought myself one the other week, £90 from Screwfix *without* all the patio cleaner stuff. Brilliant machine, can't complain at all! Seems well built, and comes with a foam lance (not ideal, provides foam, can't expect much more from the lances that come with PWs) & 2 kinds of nozzle

Bought myself an Autobrite Foam Lance with Magifoam from the group buy on here.. Absoutely awesome. Did a 250mile drive the other day, got back, tried to rinse off all the dead flies and dust and crap with just the PW, nothing much budged because it was all baked on.. Gave it a layer of Magifoam, let it soak for 5mins, rinsed it off and it looked like I'd hand washed the whole car


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I paid. £50 for a C120. Still in the box unused.


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

Its only recently I have ever had a problem with a Karcher.

Had a 3 series and it went strong for about 2 years before someone nicked it, had a 2 series that I paid £20 for that used to live in my car and that's been running now for 3 years and has had the hardest life any power washer could have had - sits in puddles, chucked about in boot, ran from unfiltered water butts, left in shed over winters, and always just dragged around when doing the car everyweekend and it still hasn't missed a beat.

My other 3 series just started pulsing but its well into being 5 years old and always lived in the shed. Being replaced by a k5.700.

Think I have either been very lucky over my time, or some of the bad rep Karcher is getting is not justified.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Karcher for me. Had a Nilfisk 110 and it was, to put it politely, sh1t. Hose split after less than a year and any piece of kit where a new hose is pretty much mandatory when new is, IMVVVHO, a waste of cash.

Back to Karcher now after 15 years of hassle free use (2-3 machines between £65-120 in that time - all lasted up to 5 years) but fully understand that Nilfisk has a popular following - just didn't do it for me.

Now have a K3.575 which is the "best" PW I've owned - no complaints at all.


----------

